# Joomla Navigation im Buffed-style gesucht



## Vizque (3. September 2011)

Hallo Board,

ich hab jetzt eine halbe stunde die Sufu gequält, aber leider habe ich nichts gefunden daher bring ich jetzt mal hier meine frage.
Ich suche für meine Game-News Seite, die auf joomla läuft ein Kategoriesystem / eine Navigation wie hier auf Buffed.
Da jetzt bestimmt keiner weiss wovon ich rede, konkretisier ich das etwas:
Ich habe ein news aufkommen zwischen 5-20 News pro Tag über die verschiedensten Games, ich habe verschiedene Sortierungen/Kategorisierungen versucht aber nichts spricht mich richtig an. Das Kategorie-System von Buffed gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Jedes Game hat eine eigene Section/Kategorie und wenn ich ein Game wähle habe ich alle News, Videos, Specials, Guides, usw. zu dem gewählten Game und dazu passend oben die passenden Reiter dazu. Gibt es eine Extension für Joomla mit der ich das realisieren kann? Denn das gesamte Computec Netzwerk wird ja wohl ein quelloffenes oder frei zu verwendendes CMS verwenden, wenn doch, dann würd ich sogar sofort meine Joomla-Page einstampfen und dieses verwenden.
Ich würde mich über antworten/anregungen freuen.

greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Das CMS der Computec-Seiten basiert auf Coldfusion und ist mit Sicherheit eine Eigenentwicklung. Nicht umsonst haben sie im Impressum unter Online die Entwickler aufgelistet.

Offene oder gekaufte Systeme haben zu 99% einen Copyright-Hinweis auf der Seite, welchen man auch gegen Lizenzzahlungen entfernen darf.

Ich versteh jetzt auch icht, welche Navigation du genau meinst. Die Drop-Down Menüs? Den Navigation-Path?


----------



## Vizque (3. September 2011)

ich meine Speziell die Top-Nav für jedes Game. Quasi hat jedes Game eine eigene Section mit den Kategorien News, Videos, Specials, Guides und so. Wenn ich für jedes Game eine eigene Kategorie erstell und dann wieder für jedes Game diese 4-5 Subkategorien, dann hab ich nach spätestens 2 Wochen oder 15 Games totales Datensalat in Joomla. Ich weiss nicht ob du das Kategoriesystem von Joomla kennst, aber dass lässt nicht viele Freiheiten für so etwas... Was mich eigentlich interessiert ist im Screenshot im Anhang nochmal genau ausgeschnitten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Ich kenn das System von Joomla und es ist grauenhaft. Ob es mit 1.6 auch noch so grauenhaft ist, müsste ich mir anschauen.

Ich hab aktuell das Glück (noch) nicht für unsere Firmenwebseite verantwortlich zu sein. Die soll dann nämlich auch mit Joomla (aktuell 1.5 wegen irgendwelchen 3rd-Party Komponenten) laufen.

Aber letztendlich sind das auch "nur" Menüs wie oben auf der Seite. Mit joomla verdammt aufwendig zum Umsetzen.


----------



## xdave78 (6. September 2011)

Also Firmen udn Communitywebsiten - dafür ist Joomla (immerhin kostet es ja nix) ziemlich gut geeignet. Für siolche speziellen Prokekte wird man womöglich nicht so weit kommen, wenn man es nicht zufällig selber drauf hat ne ordentliche Komponente zu entwickeln.

ich weiss ja nicht was Du vorhast, aber auf buffed zB gibt es ja eine endliche Anzahl von Spielen wofür es "Kategorien" gäbe. Vielleicht musst Du nochmal den Ansatz überdenken, ob denn so eine Navigation überhaupt Sinn macht wenn Du zig Games in deiner Seite hast.
Schau doch mal bei JoomlaExtensions unter _Structure&Navigation_ obs da vielleicht was gibt. Klar, es nervt wenn man eine Vorstellung hat und dann geht es wegen der engescghränkten Fähigkeiten (von einem selber oder dem CMS) nicht - aber beim rumprobieren kommen oft gute Alternativen raus, manchmal sogar bessere als die urspr. Idee.

Ich weiss noch genau wieviele zig AddIns ich geladen, installiert und gelöscht hatte bis ich dann nach langer Zeit endlich die perfekte Zusammenstellung für die Joomla Seite und meine Bedürfnisse hatte.


----------



## Diaboltz (9. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das CMS der Computec-Seiten basiert auf Coldfusion und ist mit Sicherheit eine Eigenentwicklung. Nicht umsonst haben sie im Impressum unter Online die Entwickler aufgelistet.
> 
> Offene oder gekaufte Systeme haben zu 99% einen Copyright-Hinweis auf der Seite, welchen man auch gegen Lizenzzahlungen entfernen darf.



Basiert buffed.de nicht auf TYPO3 ?
Das Forum hier ist doch IP.Board


----------



## Zukane (21. November 2011)

Wenn Joomla so grausam ist welches CMS ist denn dann zum Beispiel gut?
Drupal? Das ist aber sehr umfangreich^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. November 2011)

Diaboltz schrieb:


> Basiert buffed.de nicht auf TYPO3 ?
> Das Forum hier ist doch IP.Board



Buffed basierte mal auf TYPO3. Mit der Umstellung auf das Computec-CMS war damit Schluss.

Und ja, das Forum ist ein IPBoard-Forum. Mit der richtigen Lizenz kann man den IPBoard-Lizenzhinweis auch "verschwinden" lassen


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

Steht halt nur immer noch im Quelltext


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. November 2011)

Ja, aber nicht mehr im Seitenfooter, wie es normalerweise der Fall ist  (Wenn du die IPBoard-Lizenz meinst)


----------



## floppydrive (21. November 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wenn Joomla so grausam ist welches CMS ist denn dann zum Beispiel gut?
> Drupal? Das ist aber sehr umfangreich^^



Drupal i lol'd


----------



## Zukane (22. November 2011)

Ja dann sagt mir doch mal welches CMS "gut" ist?

Ich kenne nunmal nichtmehr als Joomla, Drupal und Wordpress.


----------



## floppydrive (22. November 2011)

vBulletin mit CMS oder Typo3 was sonst, gerade für Communitys ist vBulletin in meinen Augen das beste was man kriegen kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2011)

Typo3 ist aber auch ein Monster, was viel Einarbeitung verlangt, oder wurde das mittlerweile Besser?


----------



## wertzû (2. Januar 2012)

wordpress or gtfo


----------

